# JD 2210 Battery or Regulator issue



## LouD2210 (Oct 6, 2020)

I have a JD 2210 which cut out as I was cutting grass and wouldn't start. I found one of the alternator wires was broken. I repaired the wire and measured the ac voltage around 28vac at idle and pushes 40vac when revved up. I measured the dc voltage at the battery and it was 28vdc. I thought that my meter had an issue so I measured my car battery when running and it was 14.5vdc as expected. I assumed that the Regulator was bad and ordered a new one. I installed the new Regulator and checked the battery voltage again when running and it was only 8.5vdc and doesn't increase when revving the engine. I checked the diodes and even jumped the safety relay contacts but still only 8.5vdc. I am wondering if a bad battery could cause the problem or maybe I got a bad Regulator? Anyone know of any further tests that I can try?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Lou, welcome to the forum. 

Your measurement of 8.5 vdc might indicate that you have some dead cells in your battery. I would take the battery to an auto parts store and have it checked.


----------



## LouD2210 (Oct 6, 2020)

I will get it tested sometime this week. Thanks for the post.


----------



## LouD2210 (Oct 6, 2020)

The battery did test bad so I replaced it. I measured 14vdc at the new battery. Problem solved, thanks for the input.


----------

